# Jug sizes m/ make recommendation



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I've got a classic with a brew and steam pid

And pre mod Silvio steam wand

And wanted to know what size / make milk jugs others recommend

I've currently got an acceptable 330 ml but would prefer larger and am curious what the largest I can use


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Think @coffeechap might have some left in the for sale section. I'm no help with which one (I don't share my coffee!) But he was fabulous to buy from.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

One of the most popular choices seems to be a 350ml Motta Europa. Depends how many milk based drinks you usually make at a time as to whether you'd want a larger milk jug which would probably be a 500ml or 600ml depending on the brand? Creamsupplies probably offer the best prices on them.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stemming with a 600ml jug on a classic might be a struggle


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive got a 500ml and a 600ml.

I almost always steam milk for two cups at the same time.

With the 500ml towards the end of steaming the vortex can reach the brim, but it is big enough.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

I use a 250ml motta europa to steam milk for 1 flat white at a time. works fine for me.


----------

